# Low Income: Possible still to get a therapist?



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay I'll put the facts out:

-My mother is kind of a wreck, and lives on social assistance
-my father is kind of an ***-hole and i have no idea how much money he makes, although i think it is very little (i don't live with him)
-I live in Canada

My mother, obviously, does not have the funds to send my to therapy. It would be so hard to ask my father- he would likely try to conince me that i was exagerating, he would make a big self-centered deal about it, or he would ***** about how he has no money.

How much do therapists cost? Are there any...cheaper options? I really have no idea. i can't even get a job right now, as I'm so not functioning, or else i'd pay for it.


----------



## StPatrick317 (Dec 4, 2008)

Biscuit said:


> Okay I'll put the facts out:
> 
> -My mother is kind of a wreck, and lives on social assistance
> -my father is kind of an ***-hole and i have no idea how much money he makes, although i think it is very little (i don't live with him)
> ...


Yes, there are. If you live near any big cities, you could see if the universities run CBT groups. You could find a psychiatrist and ask if they know anyone that will help people dealing with certain hardships, maybe at a reduced cost or free. I understand about having a family that has...other priorities..I wouldn't demean yourself enough to ask your dad for money if he is like that.

There is a program called Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step by Dr. Thomas A. Richards. I can find you a place to download it if you would like. It's self-therapy for social anxiety done through audio and handouts, not in person. The doctor is on pre-recorded audio and gives you things to read or do throughout the week. It takes awhile to have a positive effect, but you do the whole thing(Ive done 7 weeks out of the 20) I think it could help.

Also, don't you guys have to pay taxes for "free" healthcare in Canada. Not a big fan of Universal Healthcare, but i thought it was free up there? Good luck for you, Biscuit!


----------



## lonelyboy (Mar 16, 2009)

StPatrick317 said:


> Yes, there are. If you live near any big cities, you could see if the universities run CBT groups. You could find a psychiatrist and ask if they know anyone that will help people dealing with certain hardships, maybe at a reduced cost or free. I understand about having a family that has...other priorities..I wouldn't demean yourself enough to ask your dad for money if he is like that.
> 
> There is a program called Overcoming Social Anxiety: Step by Step by Dr. Thomas A. Richards. I can find you a place to download it if you would like. It's self-therapy for social anxiety done through audio and handouts, not in person. The doctor is on pre-recorded audio and gives you things to read or do throughout the week. It takes awhile to have a positive effect, but you do the whole thing(Ive done 7 weeks out of the 20) I think it could help.
> 
> Also, don't you guys have to pay taxes for "free" healthcare in Canada. Not a big fan of Universal Healthcare, but i thought it was free up there? Good luck for you, Biscuit!


That self therapy stuff sounds like it could help a low income person like myself too. Could you please show me where to download it?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Therapist can usually only handle 20-25 patient visits a week. If they are close to the max they don't want any poor people. If they are low on patients they don't mind giving a financial break to a poor person because otherwise they would spend that hour looking at online porn.


----------



## jblazer (Mar 12, 2009)

You wont really find a world renowned therapist, but more then enough times. Talking is all people need, not the right answers.

Go to your local college/uni there are probably programs where they get students to help others free/small charge.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I highly recommend dr thomas richards comprehensive cbt program I have seen some people gotten a lot better with his therapy I dont know about the cbt groups because I never been in one. The cbt audio series by Dr richards is expensive so is a specialist in sa let alone trying to find one. An ssri could be a second option or try overcoming shyness and social anxiety by jonathan berent who uses psychodynamic approaches.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

You definitely need to search for programs that will treat people with little or no income. In some cases there is a small co-pay and in others the whole thing is paid for you by charity or the government. I am enrolled in a couple of programs. One I pay little or nothing and the other they tell me so far they will cover 100%. Still not sure about the therapist I will be seeing in a couple of weeks. I will probably pay very little if anything at all.


----------



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

What country do you live in? If you live in Canada I believe you can get therapy for free there is universal health care here. I don't know about the USA because they don't have universal health care.


----------

